# تقضى على الحشرات نهائيا بيت العز



## فرى مسوقة (21 يناير 2020)

كيف تقضى على الحشرات نهائيا دون تعب|0556676692 |بيت العز


الحشرات شئ مزعج جدا للانسان ويسبب له العديد من المخاطر والامراض ،اليوم شركة رش حشرات بمكة  بمكة المكرمة افضل شركة مكافحة حشرات بمكة قررت ان تقدم لكم اعزائي بعض النصائح الهامة جدا لمكافحة تلك الحشرات والتخلص منها نهائيا 

تابعوا معنا هذا الموضوع وسوف تجدوا ما يفيدكم لمكافحة هذه الحشرات الضارة واليكم هذه النصائح :


١-قومي عزيزتي حواء بتنظيف السجاد والارضيات بشكل مستمر دائما عن طريق استخدام المكنسة الكهربائية وذلك يمنع من تكون الحشرات بالارضيات .
٢-قومي بعصر قطرات الليمون او ضع النعناع على مداخل النوافذ والابواب لان هذا يمنع دخول النمل الي المنزل .
٣-قومي بسد جميع الفراغات بالحوائط والارضيات لمنع دخول الحشرات منها والوصول الى المنزل بكل سهولة .
٤-قومي بنثر بعض من الخميرة الجافة بمنزلك فهذا يمنع انتشار البراغيث .
٥-قومي بالتخلص من القمامة خارج المنزل اول باول.
٦-احرصي على تنظيف صندوق للقمامة بعد ان تقومي بإخراج القمامة للخارج.
من اكثر الحشرات انتشارا بالمنزل الفئران فاذا وجدت استعن فقط ب شركة مكافحة الفئران بمكة , شركة مكافحة القوارض بمكة ,  شركة مكافحة العتة بمكة , شركة مكافحة البق بمكة , شركة مكافحة الصراصير بمكة , شركة مكافحة النمل الابيض بمكة 





٧-لاتتركي بقايا الطعام والمشروبات مكشوفة فهذا سوف يؤدي الي انتشار الحشرات.
٨-لاتتركي الاطباق والمعالق المتسخة متراكمة بالاحواض لابد ان تهتمي بنظافتها اول باول.
٩-قومي بتغير المفروشات وغسلها وتنظيفها بشكل دائم .
١٠-احرصي على وضع الاسلاك الشائكة على مداخل النوافذ لكي تمنع وصول الحشرات.
١١-اذا كان لديكم حيوانات اليفة فاحرصوا على عدم ترك بقايا الطعام الخاص بهم مكشوف بنفس الطبق والمكان .
١٢-اغلقوا البلاعات دائما حتي لا تتسرب منها الحشرات .
١٣-يجب ان تنظفي المنزل بشكل مستمر وتهتمي بدخول اشعة الشمس المباشرة من اجل تغير الهواء.

بهذه الخطوات والنصايح البسبطة المقدمة من قبل بيت العز  شركة رش مبيدات بمكة سوف يتم مكافحة الحشرات بشكل نهائي ،وسوف يتم التخلص من مشكلة الحشرات التى تزعج الجميع ،نتمني ان نكون قد قدمنا نصائح هامة للجميع ،يسعدنا تقديم النصائح الجيدة دائما لكم في كافة المجالات .


http://beit-alezz.com


[/COLOR]​


----------

